# Facebook: Anzahl der auswählbaren Geschlechter auf 60 erweitert



## MarcHatke (4. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Facebook: Anzahl der auswählbaren Geschlechter auf 60 erweitert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Facebook: Anzahl der auswählbaren Geschlechter auf 60 erweitert


----------



## Schalkmund (4. September 2014)

LOL


----------



## Kerusame (4. September 2014)

öhm... jo... also gut...
ich finde zwar, dass jeder sein geschlecht angeben soll wie er will, aber 60?

das hat doch garnichts mehr mit geschlechtern, sondern mit sexueller orientierung zu tun. sind doch 2 paar schuhe, oder?

liegt das an der übersetzung oder wieso vermischt facebook das?
und was kann ich mir eigentlich unter "nicht-binär" vorstellen? xD

ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Vordack (4. September 2014)

In meinem FB Profil kann ich nur zwischen 3 Geschlechtern auswählen...

Männlich
Weiblich
Benutzerdefiniert (es erscheint ein Kasten wo man irgendwas eintragen kann)

edit: als ich bei Benutzdefiniert "Human" eingab sagt er mir "sie müssen eine oder mehrere Benutzerdefinierte Eigenschaften auswählen um zu speichern", es gibt aber nirgens eien Option um sie auszuwählen...


----------



## Kaisan (4. September 2014)

Dass mehr Optionen zu der doch recht engen Auswahl zwischen Mann und Frau hinzugefügt werden, kann ich nur unterstützen. Aber 60 - das kann sich nicht nur auf das Geschlecht beziehen, sondern vielleicht auch auf sexuelle Präferenzen. Aber sei´s drum, eine Entscheidung, die ich selbst als Facebook-Inaktiver (ich habe einen Account, war aber schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr eingeloggt und habe so gut wie nichts gepostet) nur gutheißen kann.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

hm nja, eigentlich zeigt das ja schon doch wie wenig man sich jetzt eigentlich jetzt eigentlich mit der Geschlechtsidentifikation auskennt
Wobei man aber auch die Deutsche Sprache ein richtiger, unterscheidender Begriff fehlt wie es im Englischen mit Sex und Gender der Fall ist


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2014)

Scheiss doch die Wand an... wieder nix passendes für mich dabei. 

Wieso muss man da überhaupt irgendwas auswählen? Einfach ein Freitextfeld für's Geschlecht definieren, dann kann jeder eintragen was er will. Dann sind auch die Möter happy.


----------



## Kerusame (4. September 2014)

wäre das geschlecht völlig frei definierbar würden darin auch baumliebhaber o.Ä. vorkommen. hätt ich zwar nix dagegen, aber facebook, die mit den daten geld verdienen, stört sich sicher daran.

@ensira klar gibts den unterschied im deutschen: sexuelle orientierung / geschlecht. ?!?


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> @ensira klar gibts den unterschied im deutschen: sexuelle orientierung / geschlecht. ?!?



nein, denn das trifft es nicht wirklich, was ist, z.B. mit Frauen, die eigentlich gerne ein Mann wären aber auch auf Männer stehen?
Ich kenn mich da auch leider nur so gut genug aus, als das ich weiß dass das ganze ziemlich Komplex ist, weswegen die 60 schon Sinn mache


----------



## Vordack (4. September 2014)

Halb Mensch, halb Köter muahaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BiJay (4. September 2014)

Ist Geschlecht nicht eindeutig festgelegt, genauso wie Größe oder Augenfarbe? Man kann es wirklich übertreiben.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ist Geschlecht nicht eindeutig festgelegt, genauso wie Größe oder Augenfarbe?



nein.


----------



## Vordack (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein.



Steht das Geschlecht nicht im Reisepass/Perso?

Antwort nach nachschauen: Nein


----------



## Kerusame (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, denn das trifft es nicht wirklich, was ist, z.B. mit Frauen, die eigentlich gerne ein Mann wären aber auch auf Männer stehen?



grundsätzlich ist eine frau die gerne ein mann wäre immer noch eine frau, solange sie sich keiner operation unterzieht oder hormontherapien macht. alles was bei einer frau vorhanden sein muss, ist da. auf wen sie steht, das ist ihre sexuelle orientierung und solange sie eindeutig eine frau ist, ist ihre sexuelle orientierung heterosexuell.
(nur weil ich gern millionär wäre, bin ich das ja noch lange nicht)

geschlechter gibt es in dem sinn auch nicht viele. es gibt mann, frau, transsexuell (2 formen, mann mit frauenteilen oder frau mit männerteilen), geschlechtslos und hermaphroditen (zwitter).

sexuelle orientierungen dagegen gibt es im prinzip tausende. hetero-, homo-, bisexuell, zoophil, objektophil, pädophil (wäh), necrophil (doppelwäh),.... wie gesagt, im prinzip gibts da tausende, abhängig davon, was ein mensch gern rammelt. (vl rammelt er auch garnix und ist asexuell..)

auch die bezeichnungen von sex und gender, gleichen denen von geschlecht und sexueller orientierung. also doch, das trifft es, auch wenn es für dich vl nicht so klingt.

sex (=geschlecht) bedeutet, dass du über bestimmte körperteile verfügst, die eine eindeutige geschlechterzuordnung zulassen.
gender (=sexuelle orientierung) bedeutet, dass du dich in eine bestimme sexuelle rolle hineinfühlst. (egal welche das nun ist)


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein.


Wieso nicht?
Es gibt männliche und weibliche Geschlechtsmerkmale.
Also maximal 4 Möglichkeiten, welches Geschlecht man hat.

Alles andere ist sexuelle Orientierung (auch die eigene Sexualität) und gehört nicht in die Angabe, welches Geschlecht man hat.


----------



## BiJay (4. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Steht das Geschlecht nicht im Reisepass/Perso?
> 
> Antwort nach nachschauen: Nein



Biometrischer Reisepass: http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/66/Biometrie-reisepass-deutsch.jpg


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

Ja, das steht Sex
wir haben es aber vom Gender also von der Geschlechteridendität->

nein, tut es nicht
weder das es da steht noch das es eindeutig sei


----------



## Kerusame (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, das steht Sex
> wir haben es aber vom Gender also von der Geschlechteridendität->
> 
> nein, tut es nicht
> weder das es da steht noch das es eindeutig sei



sry aber kannst du das bitte irgendwie umformulieren? ich weiß jetzt ehrlich nicht was du sagen willst, bzw. wem du damit antworten willst?


----------



## Maiernator (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein.


jein
Eine transexuelle frau ist genotypisch nach wievor eine Frau, selbst wenn sie einen Penis hat.
Sie hat nach wievor den genotyp XX
Solange wir nicht die Dna dermaßen manipulieren können, wird sich da auch nichts ändern.
Es gibt aber Ausnahmen wie XXY oder XYY, aber die Intersexualität, also wirkliche Zwitter kommen sehr sehr selten vor.

Ich würde sex und gender mit biologischen und sozialem Geschlecht übersetzten.
Und zweiteres bei Facebook verwenden.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> sry aber kannst du das bitte irgendwie umformulieren? ich weiß jetzt ehrlich nicht was du sagen willst, bzw. wem du damit antworten willst?



das die beiden Unrecht haben dass das Geschlecht eindeutig sei und hören nicht darauf das bei FB beim Geschlecht um die Falschübersetzung von Gender, also der Geschlechtsidentität geht.
Weswegen auch der Perso grottenfalsch ist, denn da steht nach dem deutschen Begriff Geschlecht halt nur *Sex*, sprich es steht etwas anderes drin als das was man bei Facebook jetzt angeben kann, man sollte halt auch mal weiter lesen.

FF.
Gender – Wikipedia

Der erste Satz sagt eigentlich schon alles aus zu dem Thema


----------



## Kerusame (4. September 2014)

@maiernator

so selten ist intersexualität garnicht mal. ja gut, es ist ein kleiner prozentsatz. aber in deutschland schätzt man rund 100k menschen, die intersexuell geboren wurden (und aktuell noch leben). diese werden jedoch leider im normalfall bereits im kindesalter in eine bestimmte geschlechterrolle gedrängt (meist von den eltern) und müssen sich im späteren verlauf eines offiziellen geschlechts zuordnen, da technische systeme, wie beispielsweise der reisepass, nicht näher darauf eingehen sondern nur mann und/oder frau zulassen.

das hat viel mit der gesellschaftlich richtigen sexuellen orientierung (hetero) zu tun. siehe Heteronormativität


----------



## Kerusame (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das die beiden Unrecht haben dass das Geschlecht eindeutig sei und hören nicht darauf das bei FB beim Geschlecht um die Falschübersetzung von Gender, also der Geschlechtsidentität geht.



naja, du sagst ja selbst dass facebook hier den übersetzungsfehler hat und gender mit geschlecht übersetzt, obwohl es eigentlich um die sexuelle orientierung (von mir aus auch geschlechtsidentität) geht. sogesehen liegen sie schon richtig, das geschlecht steht im reisepass. die sexuelle orientierung aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> naja, du sagst ja selbst dass facebook hier den übersetzungsfehler hat und gender mit geschlecht übersetzt, obwohl es eigentlich die sexuelle orientierung (von mir aus auch geschlechtsidentität) geht. sogesehen liegen sie schon richtig, das geschlecht steht im reisepass. die sexuelle orientierung aber natürlich nicht.



das kann doch jeder Nachlesen das im Pass der Sex aber nicht der Gender steht


----------



## USA911 (4. September 2014)

Zitat: "Auswahlmöglichkeiten wie "Mann" und "Frau" reichen laut Facebook-Sprecherin Tina Kulow nicht aus, um zu beschreiben, wie sich ein Mensch fühlt"

Ah ja, das Geschlecht drückt meine Gefühle, Empfinden aus. Muß ich dann, wenn ich mal ein Arsch bin, mein Status auf Dreckssau stellen?

Ist das lächerlich...  

Mir ist Wurscht was da steht, so wie ich mich fühle, so lebe ich und da ist mir egal ob der eine Begriff passt oder nicht. Aber das haben einige die den Genderwahn haben nicht verstanden.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ist das lächerlich...



*facepalm*
Oh bitte, Lächerlich ist eher das hier keine Lust hast den Thread zu lesen, wo wir den Unterschied von biologischem und sozialem Geschlecht durch hatten und dazu intollerant bist. -.-


----------



## USA911 (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> Oh bitte, Lächerlich ist eher das hier keine Lust hast den Thread zu lesen, wo wir den Unterschied von biologischem und sozialem Geschlecht durch hatten und dazu intollerant bist. -.-



Intolerant, wenn mir Schnuppe ist was da steht und zu welcher Orientierung / Geschlechtsidentifikation der einzelne tendiert und ich sage das die Leute so leben sollen wie sie es wollen und das da dann egal ist was da steht. - < OK, dann bin ich intolerant!

Es ist einfach ein Schmarrn in meinen Augen, aber sollen sie es machen, wenn die es brauchen um sich erst dann als das zu akzeptieren, was sie sind.


----------



## MisterBlonde (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> Oh bitte, Lächerlich ist eher das hier keine Lust hast den Thread zu lesen, wo wir den Unterschied von biologischem und sozialem Geschlecht durch hatten und dazu intollerant bist. -.-



Du weißt ja nicht mal, wie man Toleranz schreibt... SCNR ;D


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Intolerant, wenn mir Schnuppe ist was da steht und zu welcher Orientierung / Geschlechtsidentifikation der einzelne tendiert und ich sage das die Leute so leben sollen wie sie es wollen und das da dann egal ist was da steht. - < OK, dann bin ich intolerant!
> 
> Es ist einfach ein Schmarrn in meinen Augen, aber sollen sie es machen, wenn die es brauchen um sich erst dann als das zu akzeptieren, was sie sind.



joa, so ist ungefährt die *Definition *von intoleranten Menschen, keine Ahnung haben wollen und dagegen sein, aber schön das immerhin so einsichtig bist und es zugibst...


----------



## Kerusame (4. September 2014)

dass tollerieren und akzeptieren 2 verschiedene sachen sind wisst ihr aber, oder?

@ensira - ja du hast recht, am reisepass steht nicht deine sexuelle vorliebe (gender), wohl aber das geschlecht (sex). und nichts anderes haben die 2 gesagt.
keiner von ihnen hat "gender" in den mund genommen, oder sexuelle vorliebe, orientierung o.Ä.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> dass tollerieren und akzeptieren 2 verschiedene sachen sind wisst ihr aber, oder?
> 
> @ensira - ja du hast recht, am reisepass steht nicht deine sexuelle vorliebe (gender), wohl aber das geschlecht (sex). und nichts anderes haben die 2 gesagt.
> keiner von ihnen hat "gender" in den mund genommen, oder sexuelle vorliebe, orientierung o.Ä.



ja, aber der Toleriert ja nicht mal wirklich das es einen Unterschied gibt, mal ehrlich, Empathie ist was tolles und so mancher mal austesten sollte

Und die haben ja nur nicht davon geredet, weil man nicht über den Begriff nachgedacht haben


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2014)

Um diesen Schwachsinn in der westlichen Welt ertragen zu können, muss man mittlerweile echt viel Gesundheit mitbringen.


----------



## KUHN86 (4. September 2014)

Dauert nicht lange dann kommen ganz neue Geschlechtskrankheiten dazu.  Scherz am Rande 

Nach meiner Meinung sind die meisten Geschlechter aus dem sexuellen Fetischismus her entstanden.  Andere kann es auch als Psychische-Erkrankung ansehen.

Grüße ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (4. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Um diesen Schwachsinn in der westlichen Welt ertragen zu können, muss man mittlerweile echt viel Gesundheit mitbringen.


Warum ertragen, einfach locker bleiben. Und wenn es dir jemand mit Nachdruck unbedingt eintrichtern will, gibt es doch die passende Antwort. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCcZqcPOlNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Orzhov (5. September 2014)

Blödsinn/10, würde wieder lachen. Biologische Geschlechter gibt es zwei Stück von. Reicht aus. Alles andere ist doch einfach nur unsinnig. Kein Mensch kann vom Geschlecht her eine Antilope oder ein Ölkännchen sein. Da muss auch kein selbsternannter SJW seinen Tumblrblog verlassen und versuchen mich zu belehren. Ich würde höchstens einen Lachanfall bekommen.


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Blödsinn/10, würde wieder lachen. Biologische Geschlechter gibt es zwei Stück von. Reicht aus. Alles andere ist doch einfach nur unsinnig. Kein Mensch kann vom Geschlecht her eine Antilope oder ein Ölkännchen sein. Da muss auch kein selbsternannter SJW seinen Tumblrblog verlassen und versuchen mich zu belehren. Ich würde höchstens einen Lachanfall bekommen.



Nochmal zum mittanzen, es wäre echt toll den *ganzen *Thread zu lesen bevor man einen ignoranten Blödsinn schreibt der nur aussagt:"schaut her, ich habe keine Lust mich zu informieren, aber dennoch eine Meinung"
Ach ja, die Meinung ist im übrigen invalid da keine Ahnung hast, warum steht im Thread, ich drösel das jetzt nicht für Lesefaule auf.


----------



## KUHN86 (5. September 2014)

Es gibt laut Schulbuch nur 2 Geschlechtsteile. Alles andere ist nun mal nur das sexuelle Interesse.


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2014)

KUHN86 schrieb:


> Es gibt laut Schulbuch nur 2 Geschlechtsteile. Alles andere ist nun mal nur das sexuelle Interesse.



*seuftz*
um mal dick klugzuscheißen:
1. muss das nur weil es im Schulbuch steht nicht stimmen! Oh, Überraschung, auch in einem Schulbuch können fehler stehen, entweder weil es veraltet, schlecht recherschiert, zu versimplifiziert oder von Ansichten der Autoren korrumpiert wurde. 
2. Anstatt mich hier zu trollen sollte man intelligenter weise erster mal den Wikipedia-Artikellesen, was garantiert nicht gemacht hast und aufhören das Wort Geschlecht im Bezug hier falsch zu benutzen, wie oft noch eigentlich, es geht um Gender nicht um Sexes und faselst hier was von Geschlecht im Sinn von Sex rum, um das es garnicht geht und wie schon vor ner ganzen Seite eigentlich aufgelöst haben sollten, ist es das Typsiche Internetphänomen einen anderen Recht geben zu müssen oder sonst eine Blockade warum dieser *sehr einfache *Punkt so unverständlich ist?
3. Auch aus Biologischer Sicht ist dies Falsch, in anbetracht von Hermaphroditen Menschen


----------



## SpieleKing (5. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> *seuftz*
> um mal dick klugzuscheißen:
> 1. muss das nur weil es im Schulbuch steht nicht stimmen! Oh, Überraschung, auch in einem Schulbuch können fehler stehen, entweder weil es veraltet, schlecht recherschiert, zu versimplifiziert oder von Ansichten der Autoren korrumpiert wurde.
> 2. Anstatt mich hier zu trollen sollte man intelligenter weise erster mal den Wikipedia-Artikellesen, was garantiert nicht gemacht hast und aufhören das Wort Geschlecht im Bezug hier falsch zu benutzen, wie oft noch eigentlich, es geht um Gender nicht um Sexes und faselst hier was von Geschlecht im Sinn von Sex rum, um das es garnicht geht und wie schon vor ner ganzen Seite eigentlich aufgelöst haben sollten, ist es das Typsiche Internetphänomen einen anderen Recht geben zu müssen oder sonst eine Blockade warum dieser *sehr einfache *Punkt so unverständlich ist?
> 3. Auch aus Biologischer Sicht ist dies Falsch, in anbetracht von Hermaphroditen Menschen




Naja so ganz ist es nicht richtig
Sexuell(Sexus) gibt es nur zwei Geschlechter, Männlich und Weiblich und halt Hermaphroditen.
Aber es gibt garantiert keine Geschlechtlosen usw. daher kann man sich sowas in der Auswahl sparen.
FB sollte wen ihnen Respekt so wichtig ist, lieber die Privatsphäre seiner Kunden wahren


----------



## MisterBlonde (5. September 2014)

Da merkt der eine an, dass in Schulbüchern viele Unwahrheiten stehen können und empfiehlt einen Gedankengang später doch "intelligenterweise" Wikipedia zu konsultieren, wenn es um Definitionen  geht. Ich brech' weg.


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Da merkt der eine an, dass in Schulbüchern viele Unwahrheiten stehen können und empfiehlt einen Gedankengang später doch "intelligenterweise" Wikipedia zu konsultieren, wenn es um Definitionen  geht. Ich brech' weg.



Ja ne
man merkt das nur trollen willst und keine Argumente hast wenn sich deine Diskussion auf die scheinbaren Fehler beschränken, vorallem wenn es sowas tolles wie nen Tippfehler ist, (oh mein Gott, ein L zuviel bei Intoleranz, die ganze Sache zu Gender muss falsch sein) und beim anderen nichtmal den Link aufgemacht hat um da intelligente Gründe zu nennen was am Artikel falsch ist oder den Quellen. Mal ab davon hab ich eine Quelle und nicht nur eine Behauptung, wobei du wohlgemerkt nicht mal diese hast.

Aber gut, ich denke du hast dich damit für die Trollliste qualifiziert


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2014)

KUHN86 schrieb:


> Dises scheiss Pc Games Forum Kotz mich an. Irgendein müll schreiben und dann kann man es nicht mehr rückgängig machen. Wie geht der scheiss mit den Anworten oder Zitieren, muss ich da Programmirer sein?


Du nutzt aber schon das Forum und nicht nur die Kommentarbox unter der News?
=> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...chlechter-auf-60-erweitert-3.html#post9772504


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> *seuftz*
> um mal dick klugzuscheißen:
> 1. muss das nur weil es im Schulbuch steht nicht stimmen! Oh, Überraschung, auch in einem Schulbuch können fehler stehen, entweder weil es veraltet, schlecht recherschiert, zu versimplifiziert oder von Ansichten der Autoren korrumpiert wurde.


Das mag ja auf vieles zutreffen - aber doch nicht auf die Frage, ob Männlein oder Weiblein.



> 2. Anstatt mich hier zu trollen sollte man intelligenter weise erster mal den Wikipedia-Artikellesen, was garantiert nicht gemacht hast und aufhören das Wort Geschlecht im Bezug hier falsch zu benutzen, wie oft noch eigentlich, es geht um Gender nicht um Sexes...


Dann ist es falsch übersetzt - wie oft denn noch?
Und wieso soll die Wikipedia fehlerfreier sein als Schulbücher? 



> ... und faselst hier was von Geschlecht im Sinn von Sex rum, um das es garnicht geht ...


Wenn man in der deutschenSprache von "Geschlecht" redet, geht es genau darum. Deswegen gibt es ja den Begriff "sexuelle Orientierung", um solche Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden.



> 3. Auch aus Biologischer Sicht ist dies Falsch, in anbetracht von Hermaphroditen Menschen


Die Aussage war: "Es gibt laut Schulbuch nur 2 Geschlechtsteile." Hermaphroditen haben eben beide. Ändert aber nichts an der Anzahl der möglichen Ursprungselemente.


----------



## Orzhov (5. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mittanzen, es wäre echt toll den *ganzen *Thread zu lesen bevor man einen ignoranten Blödsinn schreibt der nur aussagt:"schaut her, ich habe keine Lust mich zu informieren, aber dennoch eine Meinung"
> Ach ja, die Meinung ist im übrigen invalid da keine Ahnung hast, warum steht im Thread, ich drösel das jetzt nicht für Lesefaule auf.



Mit genau so einer Reaktion habe ich gerechnet und sowas ist auch der Grund dafür warum ich mich nicht damit beschäftige.


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man in der deutschenSprache von "Geschlecht" redet, geht es genau darum. Deswegen gibt es ja den Begriff "sexuelle Orientierung", um solche Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden.



Das ist das schöne, was ich seit Seite 1 wiederhole, nein ist es nicht, zumindest nicht in diesem Sinn hier.
Es ist egal wie ihr es nennen wollt oder meint es zu nennen, der Punkt ist aber das FB was anderes meint! Nemmt ein Wörterbuch, das physische und was ich am liebsten den Trollen von Gestern an den Kopf werfen würde und suche Geschlecht; *Spoiler* man findet beides unter dem Begriff, da Sprachen nicht Syncron sind und ein Wort in einer Sprache zwei Wörter in der anderen ergeben können. Auch geht es schonmal überhaupt nicht darum, ob einer ne Vagina oder nen Penis hat.


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist das schöne, was ich seit Seite 1 wiederhole,


Nur, weil man etwas wiederholt, muß das noch lange nicht wahr sein. Nur, weil man etwas wiederholt, muß das noch lange nicht wahr sein.
Und auch wenn du das schon auf Seite 1 gesagt hast, kannst du damit trotzdem genauso falsch liegen wie Schulbücher. 



> > Wenn man in der deutschen Sprache von "Geschlecht" redet, geht es genau darum.
> 
> 
> nein ist es nicht,


Doch.

Wenn ich zB frische Eltern frage: "Welches Geschlecht hat das Baby?", dann sagen die nicht "Wir wollen es da nicht beeinflussen, das soll es sich in der Pubertät selbst aussuchen.", sondern antworten mit "Junge" oder "Mädchen" (oder ggfalls "Hermaphrodit"). 
Wenn man in Amtspapieren nach den Geschlecht gefragt wird, ist ebenfalls immer die bloße Unterscheidung M/F gemeint.

Davon ab habe ich noch nie jemanden in einem Gespräch etwas wie "Mein Geschlecht ist schwul." sagen hören (oder wie sagt man das dann?) - dafür gibt es ja "sexuelle Orientierung/Vorlieben/Neigungen/..." oder ein simples "Ich bin ...".



> ... zumindest nicht in diesem Sinn hier.
> Es ist egal wie ihr es nennen wollt oder meint es zu nennen, der Punkt ist aber das FB was anderes meint!


Du magst es nicht glauben, aber das ist mir (und anderen wohl auch) schon klar. 

Bloß bin ich der Meinung, daß 
a) das ein Patzer in der Übersetzung bei FB ist und
b) nicht durch Facebook definiert wird, was man unter bestimmten deutschen Worten zu verstehen hat, sondern durch den allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch der deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung.



> Auch geht es schonmal überhaupt nicht darum, ob einer ne Vagina oder nen Penis hat.


Doch, bei der *Geschlechts*bestimmung von Säugetieren geht es genau darum.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

Ich hab ja nichts gegen persönliche Präferenzen, tendentielle Einstellungen egal ob sexuell oder asesxuell etc. Aber man kanns im Genderwahn auch ganz schön übertreiben. Aber jeder so wie er will. Und wenn er ein Hermaphrodit ist mit Bisexueller Neigung mein Gott. Aber ob man das so unbedingt jedem auf die Nase binden muß ? Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aber so ist die aktuelle Entwicklung.


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2014)

*Allen ignoranten Trollen einen Langenscheidt an den Kopf werf*

Ach schnautze jetzt, da nachlesen was unter Geschlecht, ich hab keine Lust mehr


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2014)

Es gibt eigentlich per se nur 3, meinetwegen mit dem Thema (eigentlich Übergangsform) Transgender 5 Geschlechter: Männlich. Weiblich, eine Mischform (Hermaphrodit, Shemale oder wie man das sonst noch so nennt) und die beiden Formen der Transgender (Mann will Frau sein oder umgekehrt). Und selbst bei beiden letzteren müßte man noch arg darüber diskutieren.

 Der Rest sind astreine sexuelle Präferenzen und haben mit dem Thema Geschlecht aber absolut nichts zu tun. Egal ob nun ein Mann eine Shemale mag, einen Mann oder eine Frau ist er damit kein unterschiedliches Geschlecht. Ebenso ob eine Frau Frauen liebt, Männer, ob sie bei Frauen den Mann macht oder die Frau oder was weiß ich alles.

Und das andere Thema "Geschlecht" hat mit dem Familienstammbaum zu tun und ist eine komplett andere Thematik.

Genauso ist asexuell kein Geschlecht. Es ist schlichtweg der fehlende Drang/Interesse am Sex.

Aber man kann ja auch versuchen mit einem Beil ein Haar zu spalten....

Mal davon abgesehen gibts in der Liste zig Doppelungen und z.B. eine Dragqueen hat mit dem Thema Geschlecht absolut nichts zu tun. Das ist eine persönliche Einstellung/Präferenz. Ebenso wie Butch (männlicher Part bei den Lesben) oder Transvestit. Wie gesagt man kann es im Genderwahn echt übertreiben. Mal sehen wann der erste kommt der meint, daß diese Liste immer noch nicht komplett ist....


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> *Allen ignoranten Trollen einen Langenscheidt an den Kopf werf*
> 
> Ach schnautze jetzt, da nachlesen was unter Geschlecht, ich hab keine Lust mehr


Tja, keine Ahnung, was bei Langenscheidt steht, aber bei  Duden | Geschlecht | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft steht folgendes:


Spoiler



Ge*schlecht, das
Wortart: Substantiv, Neutrum
...
Bedeutungen 
-(von Lebewesen, besonders dem Menschen und höheren Tieren) Gesamtheit der Merkmale, wonach ein Lebewesen in Bezug auf seine Funktion bei der Fortpflanzung als männlich oder weiblich zu bestimmen ist
-Gesamtheit der Lebewesen, die entweder männliches oder weibliches Geschlecht haben
-Kurzform für: Geschlechtsorgan
-Gattung, Art
-Generation
-Familie, Sippe
-(Sprachwissenschaft) Genus

Synonyme  zu Geschlecht
-Geschlechtsteil; (landschaftlich veraltend verhüllend) Natur; (besonders Medizin) Genitale
-(bildungssprachlich veraltend) Genus; (Biologie) Art, Gattung, Rasse, Sippe, Spezies; (besonders Biologie) Klasse
-Altersgruppe, Altersklasse, Altersstufe, Generation, Jahrgang
-Familie, Familienclan, Haus, Stamm; (bildungssprachlich) Dynastie; (meist abwertend) Sippschaft; (oft ironisch) Clan; (meist scherzhaft oder abwertend) Sippe
-(Sprachwissenschaft) Genus, Sexus


Meyers Konversationslexikon W :


Spoiler



Geschlecht, in der Biologie die Eigentümlichkeiten des männlichen oder des weiblichen Individuums (s. Meyers Geschlechtseigentümlichkeiten), auch wohl, aber veraltet, soviel wie Gattung (s. d.), z. B. Menschengeschlecht, Pferdegeschlecht, Ahorngeschlecht; im historischen und genealogischen Sinn (Stirps) Inbegriff von Individuen, die einem gemeinschaftlichen Stamm entspringen. Über G. im grammatischen Sinne s. Meyers Genus. Rechtlich bewirkt das G. gegenwärtig an sich keinen Unterschied mehr in der Privatrechtsstellung, während früher das weibliche G. einer Reihe von Beschränkungen unterworfen war. Einzig beim Adel, dem Fideikommißrecht und den Bauernrechten (Anerbenrecht, Huferecht) bestehen noch Bestimmungen, durch die das weibliche G. gewissen Beschränkungen unterliegt.


Doc Check Flexikon: Geschlecht - DocCheck Flexikon


Spoiler



Geschlecht

Englisch: sex

1 Definition

Unter dem Geschlecht versteht man in der Medizin ein Differenzierungsmerkmal, das ein Individuum als weiblichen (Frau) oder männlichen Typus (Mann) charakterisiert.

Die Organe, die phänotypisch das Geschlecht eines Menschen bestimmen, heißen Geschlechtsorgane. Ist das Geschlecht eines Menschen nicht eindeutig festlegbar, spricht man von Intersexualität.

2 Einteilung

Das biologische Geschlecht eines Menschen kann auf verschiedenen Ebenen bestimmt werden. Man unterscheidet demnach:

Genetisches Geschlecht: Wird durch die Chromosomen festgelegt.
Gonadales Geschlecht: Wird durch die Hormone bestimmt.
Genitales Geschlecht: Wird durch die somatischen Eigenschaften (Geschlechtsorgane) festgelegt.


Drei Lexikon Einträge. *Kein Wort von "sexueller Ausrichtung" oder einem Synonym.*
Jetzt du.


----------



## Kerusame (5. September 2014)

seid doch nicht so bösartig gegeneinander ohne die anderen anzuhören. ja, geschlecht hat nix mit sexueller orientierung zu tun, geschlechter gibts es wenige, etc.
aber wie wir schon festgestellt haben, liegt das problem eigentlich in der übersetzung die facebook nutzt. würde dort die richtige übersetzung von "gender" stehen, dann stünde dort "sexuelle orientierung", oder meinetwegen "geschlechterrolle" o.Ä.
leider wird aber die falsche übersetzung "geschlecht" gewählt, dessen englisches pedant eigentlich "sex" ist.
in der englischen version von facebook steht nämlich bei der registrierung tatsächlich "gender" also angabenoption, nicht "sex".

lost in translation


----------



## 010101 (5. September 2014)

Es hätte doch auch gereicht wenn man einfach als Möglichkeit Männlich,Weiblich,Sonstiges und keine Angabe genommen hätte-


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2014)

010101 schrieb:


> Es hätte doch auch gereicht wenn man einfach als Möglichkeit Männlich,Weiblich,Sonstiges und keine Angabe genommen hätte-


Wie diskriminierend ...


----------



## 010101 (5. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wie diskriminierend ...



Was ist denn daran diskriminierend? Wer sich bei Männlich oder Weiblich nicht angesprochen fühlt nimmt halt Sonstiges als Überbegriff für alle anderen Möglichkeiten da es sonst zu viel wäre und wer es vorzieht keine Angabe darüber zu machen nimmt halt die Möglichkeit "keine Angabe".


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2014)

010101 schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran diskriminierend? Wer sich bei Männlich oder Weiblich nicht angesprochen fühlt nimmt halt Sonstiges als Überbegriff für alle anderen Möglichkeiten da es sonst zu viel wäre und wer es vorzieht keine Angabe darüber zu machen nimmt halt die Möglichkeit "keine Angabe".


Oh, du bist neu hier ... mein Fehler. Ich neige zu Sarkasmus und Albernheit. Es handelte sich bei meinem Spruch um einen Scherz.


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2014)

Ja, wie imn wikipedia.

Männlich, weiblich und Transgender

Geschlechtsidentität – Wikipedia

Sehe ich ähnlich

Oder

Männlich
Weiblich
Nicht sicher
Am liebsten Männlich
Am liebsten Weiblich 
Möter und andere Viecher


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2014)

"Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Frau, sondern Mensch mit Menstruationshintergrund!" (Monika Gruber im BR-Fernsehen)

Sehr passend zu diesem Thema, finde ich


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. September 2014)

60? Warum nicht gleich Freitext-Eingabe?


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> 60? Warum nicht gleich Freitext-Eingabe?


"Männlicher gerontophiler dominanter Furry im Körper einer nymphomanischen Necrophilistin mit Minderwertigkeitskomplex sucht gleich gesinnte Sie" ... und da schreiben andere bei Beziehungsstatus "Es ist kompliziert." ...


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. September 2014)

010101 schrieb:


> Es hätte doch auch gereicht wenn man einfach als Möglichkeit Männlich,Weiblich,Sonstiges und keine Angabe genommen hätte-



Das wäre viel zu einfach und logisch.

Nein, in der "First World" haben wir uns sehr intensiv mit dem Gender-Thema zu befassen, weil wir sonst keine echten Probleme haben. Das gilt auch für andere Schwachsinns-Themen, wo ich seit Jahren schon nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln kann.


----------

